# I've got a Cold what can I take during downregging??



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Here I am yet again, needing your help.

I've now got a very bad cold and unsure if I can take any cold & flue tablets, medicine and throat spray.

Can anyone please HELP me can I or can I not take them?? I feel like pants!! and to top it off the buserelin's side affects are flooding such as bad headache, hot & cold flushes and horrid mood swings!! help PLEASE

x


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Probably best to ring a chemist but from what I understand all you can safely take is paracetemol.
Hope you feel better soon!
xxA


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you Alexine. You know I'm such a clut that yesterday I took 2 cold & flu tablets and it wasn't until my mom said what are you doing that I realised I shouldn't of taken them!! Now I'm worried sick. I'll see if my clinic's open today and ask them. 

By the way CONGRATS your signature is a wonderful read x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

If you can't get hold of your clinic then any pharmacist can help you. I think most cold and flu tabs are paracetamol based, it's just what else might be in them that could be less suitable. There are loads of supermarkets with pharmacies now and they'll have a pharmacist on duty. If no joy there then call NHS direct as they'll definitely have someone on duty.


Hope you're feeling better soon. 


Cath x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you Cathb.. I'll go into asda later and ask away as my clinic's still shut for xmas.. 

Thank you x


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

Are you down regging? If so you should be fine what ever you take (within reason) I am still using my acne cream as nurse said it would be ok until I start the next lot of injections.

All you are doing in down regging is stopping your cycle so i dont think flu tablets will effect this x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you Vanessac.. I've been trying to get through to NHS direct for the past 3 hours and then I thought I'd try the badger sercive which seems to have the same BUSY spell!! I wouldn't complain normally but I really feel rough like never known before and as one of my friends had swine flu i'm a tad over worried now as this doesn't feel like a cold it feels 10 times worse!

x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I think until you are actually pregnant you can probably take anything, 

Hope you got through to someone, 

I'm going  to move this to during treatment- might help other people as well,

Livity


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

As you are not stimming yet there is no reason why you cannot take cold remedies available over the counter.
The only possible thing is if you are taking the DR medication via nasal spray and you take vasoconstrictor nasal spray or decongestants this might reduce absorption of the medication.

You can safely take paracetamol 2 tablets up to four times a day and suck sweets to ease a sore throat. Plain steam inhalations will ease a blocked nose.

Probably best to ask questions like this on the pharmacist board where I will see it quicker!


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone.. Sorry I put the post in the wrong place HopefulHazel... my minds all over the place. The cold's still as strong, I called the clinic and they said I can take cold & flu tabs until i start menapor next week!

I can't believe how pants I feel the only good part due to not being able to tast or smell anything I'm off food all together so this may help the waistline a tad!! wishful thinking!

Hope everyone else is ok and has had a wonderful xmas x


----------

